# Solar powered diamond python enclosure



## daniel648392 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey guys, does anyone have experience with using a portable solar panel to power an enclosure? I'm looking Into getting my first snake (diamond python) and thought a setup which used clean cheap energy would be a huge plus. Any help much appreciated, cheers!


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 22, 2020)

Depending where you live you wont need an external heat source if you can angle the enclosure to receive good natural lighting/shade


----------



## daniel648392 (Oct 23, 2020)

Sorry forgot to mention that, I'm in Melbourne so would definately need heating


----------

